# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Selling GW2 EU PoF + HoT account! CHEAP !

## astragoos

Selling my personal gw2 EU account for cheap.

Casual account, great for beginners or come back players bunch of cosmetics, wolf jackal skin, x1 lvl50 / x3 lvl80s ; Mesmer, Thief, Necromancer. 60%+ map unlocked on thief. 

Will include all the info, including the activations code I used. Will provide API key if you want. 

Will also give original mail, so you have full control over the account! 

Selling for only 35$ !!! Payment via Paypal only! 

Add me on discord : Chocolate Hater#1359

Best regards!

----------


## astragoos

Will drop price to 30 $, need money asap !

----------

